# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đôi nét về văn hóa Thái Lan - du lịch Thái Lan

## thietht

*(Didau.org)* - Văn hóa người Thái chịu ảnh hưởng lớn của phật giáo và nền dân chủ lập hiến chính vì vậy khi giao tiếp với người cần lưu ý một số tập quán của họ. Người Thái là những người rất lịch sự và tử tế, đặc biệt, họ luôn tôn trọng và đòi hỏi sự tôn trọng của những người xung quanh. 

*Wai*

Là một kiểu chào truyền thống có ảnh hưởng từ văn hóa Hindu của Ấn Độ thể hiện sự tôn trọng và tôn kính. Theo đó, hai tay sẽ chắp trước ngực và làm động tác gập nhẹ người, hai tay đưa càng cao càng thể hiện sự tôn kính của bạn. Ngoài ra, Wai còn có những quy định riêng cần nhớ nhưng nói chung : người có địa vị thấp hơn sẽ phải chào người có địa vị cao hơn trước. Và một nhắc nhở khác là bạn không nên chào kiểu Wai đối với nhân viên phục vụ hay những người gánh hàng rong. Trong những đền thờ linh thiêng, bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng thấy những dòng người Thái hơi gập mình với đôi tay chắp trước ngực đi thành hàng. Wai là một nét văn hóa rất đặc trưng ở Thái Lan.

Đối với khách du lịch, những người không biết về Wai, người Thái vẫn rất lịch sử nếu họ không hiểu về tập tục này. Một cái cúi đầu nhẹ là đủ nếu có ai đó cúi chào Wai đối với bạn. Đối với công việc kinh doanh và gặp mặt các doanh nhân nước ngoài, người Thái lại thường chỉ bắt tay và không Wai theo thông lệ.



Nhiều du khách rất thích kiểu chào Wai truyền thống của Thái
*Sự tôn trọng hoàng gia*

Thiếu tôn trọng hoàng gia là phạm luật !!! Đây được coi như một luật của người Thái, bất cứ hành động hay những nhận xét tiêu cực nào hướng về Vua hoặc thành viên của hoàng tộc đều đem lại bất lợi cho bạn. Trên mỗi đồng Baht của Thái đều có in hình của nhà Vua do vậy hãy cẩn thận đối với đồng tiền của mình, việc đốt hay xé đều có thể gây ra sự chú ý đối với những người Thái xung quanh. Một trường hợp khác, nếu vô tình đánh rơi một đồng xu hay một tờ tiền giấy thì cũng đừng nên giẫm lên nó để nhặt lại, đó là một sự vô lễ bởi bạn đã giẫm lên bức ảnh của nhà Vua. Vào năm 2007, tại Thái, một du khách người Thụy Sĩ đã bị kết án tù 10 năm vì tội vẽ graffiti lên chân dung của nhà Vua. Anh chàng này sau đó đã vội bày tỏ sự ăn năn hối hận của mình và được tha tội, nhưng vẫn bị trục xuất khỏi Thái.

Một lưu ý khác cần nhắc đến, ở những nơi công cộng, bài Quốc Ca thường vang lên vào 8 giờ sáng và 6 giờ chiều, ở các rạp chiếu phim, bài hát của Hoàng gia thì được phát trước khi chiếu phim. Khi đó, tất cả mọi người sẽ dừng mọi công việc riêng và nghiêm người đứng dậy. Bài hát sẽ kéo dài khoảng vài phút và bạn nên làm theo đám đông rồi quay lại với công việc của mình sau đó.  



Người Thái rất tôn kính hoàng gia của mình.
*Các thầy tu*

Được du nhập vào Thái Lan khoảng năm 241 TCN, tồn tại cùng lịch sử lập quốc của Thái Lan, đến nay phật giáo có thể coi là quốc giáo của Thái Lan với 93,4% nhân dân theo đạo. Vai trò phật giáo trong nền văn hóa, tín ngưỡng của người dân Thái Lan là vô cùng quan trọng, ngay cả trong hiến pháp vai trò của phật giáo cũng được biểu dương. Chính phủ và người dân Thái Lan vô cùng tôn trọng và tạo điều kiện cho phật giáo phát triển với những viện phật học, tăng đoàn phật giáo hay là các trường đại học phật giáo…

Đi theo Phật giáo, các thầy tu đất Thái luôn né tránh những người phụ nữ, tránh đụng vào họ và không nhận trực tiếp bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Vì vậy, khi đến Thái Lan, những quý cô nên chú ý và tỏ ra tôn trọng các thầy tu. Cụ thể, nếu gặp thầy tu trên đường, hãy cố tránh sang một bên nhường đường cho họ, tránh chạm vào các thầy tu khi muốn nhờ giúp đỡ, và khi dâng đồ cúng. Hãy đặt chúng ở phía trước thầy tu hoặc cho vào các túi mà thầy tu thường mang theo để họ có thể tự cầm những món đồ đó. Trong cuộc sống, các thầy tu thường được những người dân xung quanh giúp đỡ trong việc nhận đồ cúng từ phía các quý cô quý bà.



Các thầy tu đất Thái luôn né tránh những người phụ nữ, 
tránh đụng vào họ và không nhận trực tiếp bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. 
*Múa Thái* 

Ai đã từng đến Thái Lan mà chưa thưởng thức qua những điệu múa cổ truyền của dân tộc này thì thật là một thiếu sót lớn. Những vũ công xinh đẹp , những điệu múa dịu dàng, đằm thắm và hết sức hấp dẫn…, có rất nhiều thứ để nói về vẻ đẹp của nghệ thuật múa Thái Lan. Múa cổ điển Thái Lan có đến 3 loại và thường được trình diễn, biểu diễn trong những dịp lễ hội khác nhau. Trang phục và cách trang sức là một yếu tố không thể thiếu để làm nên vẻ đẹp của những điệu múa. Những bước chân điêu luyện, hòa cùng điệu nhạc, những vũ công như tiên nữ trong các trang phục lấp lánh, độc đáo, tất cả làm nên một điệu múa Thái hoàn mĩ. Không chỉ có giá trị nghệ thuật cao, múa Thái còn tượng trưng cho tấm lòng thật thà, đôn hậu, mến khách của người dân nơi đây.



Những bước chân điêu luyện, hòa cùng điệu nhạc, trang phục lấp lánh, độc đáo, 
tất cả làm nên một điệu múa Thái hoàn mĩ. 
*Lễ Hội* 

Đến Thái Lan, du khách có thể tham gia nhiều lễ hội đặc sặc mang đậm bản sắc đân tộc. Nếu đến đây tham quan vào các dịp từ 13 đến 15 tháng 4, bạn sẽ được tham gia một lễ hội vô cùng đặc sắc, náo nhiệt - lễ hội Songkran hay còn gọi là lễ hội té nước. Theo phong tục của người Thái, lễ hội té nước nhằm để mang lại may mắn của mọi người vào năm mới, và cũng thể hiện sự thân thiện của những người dân ở đây. Bên cạnh đó du khách còn có thể tham gia vào các lễ hội đặc sắc của Thái Lan như lễ hội Loy Krathong – với màn trình diễn ánh sáng và sắc màu vô cùng ngoạn mục và nhiều trò chơi dân gian như bắn pháo hoa, thả đèn lồng..., lễ hội Khao Phansa – lễ hội phật giáo lớn nhất tại Thái Lan, lễ hội hoàng gia với nhiều nghi lễ trang trọng thể hiện tầm quan trọng của vua và chế độ quân chủ lập hiến trong lòng người dân Thái.


_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## sharing83

Toàn những nét rất riêng của Thái Lan

----------


## quanghuy00

mình thấy hay nhất là cách chào của Thái Lan rất thân thiện

----------


## hoaban

Mình cũng thấy cách chào hỏi của họ rất đặc biệt.

----------

